# d-bus error with MATE and Cinnamon



## Pegasus711 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello

I've installed MATE (the meta port) along with the dependencies (X.org etc) but I am unable to get it to start via `exec mate-session` and I get the following error:



> failed to set mtrr:invalid argument
> process 954: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up: failed to read machine uuid: failed to open /etc/machine-id: No such file or directory
> D-bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print the backtrace



And I have everything setup according to this page. I did get a message after the installation (via pkg) of MATE was completed saying something about the 'sesion' method no longer being supported. Since I a, still on the console, it got scrolled up and I couldn't see what that was all about. Is there anything missing here?


----------



## hrsetrdr (Nov 4, 2018)

The link you posted is for FreeBSD 10.2,  perhaps this: https://fusion809.github.io/mate-freebsd/


----------



## Pegasus711 (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't see how is that different when compared to version 10. Nonetheless, I am still getting the same D-bus related error. Could you or anyone who has faced this issue shed some light?


----------



## Pegasus711 (Nov 4, 2018)

I just tried the same with cinnamon and I see the very same error. I think somehow my dbus got messed up (?).


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Nov 4, 2018)

Pegasus711 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've installed MATE (the meta port) along with the dependencies (X.org etc) but I am unable to get it to start via `exec mate-session` and I get the following error:
> 
> ...


Hi Mate

i think this is what you are after

you need to add the dbus-uuidgen to /etc/machine-id

like so


```
sudo dbus-uuidgen > /etc/machine-id
```

Make sure to edit your /etc/rc.conf and add hal and dbus to your rc.conf as well


```
sudo vim /etc/rc.conf
```

then add the code below to your rc.conf


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


Try that and then do a reboot and hopefully it should fix your issue


----------



## tingo (Nov 4, 2018)

Usually, putting dbus_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf as described in the previous post and then doing `# service dbus start` is enough.


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Nov 4, 2018)

tingo said:


> Usually, putting dbus_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf as described in the previous post and then doing `# service dbus start` is enough.


Hi Mate

agreed
but the error the user was getting was failed to read machine uuid: failed to open /etc/machine-id: No such file or directory
thats why i mentioned - sudo dbus-uuidgen > /etc/machine-id


----------



## tingo (Nov 4, 2018)

Yes. And normally, there is no need to explicitly run dbus-uuidgen, this is taken care of by the script when you run `# service dbus start`.


----------



## Pegasus711 (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh thanks for the input guys. Generating the UUID fixed that errot


----------

